# good place to get a new trailer



## diabetik11 (Mar 3, 2011)

i am looking for a new trailer for my 12ft vhull boat it is 56inchs wide, are there any good brands to look at, i want a new one casue i am sick of having to fix all the used ones i get lol


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 3, 2011)

for a new one I would definitely go to a local marina or boat dealer. They sometimes have new old stock they just want to unload


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 3, 2011)

For a 12 footer, check out the harbor freight boat trailers, Several guys here have bought those and seem to be pretty happy with them.


----------



## perchin (Mar 3, 2011)

It would help if you told us where your from.... If your in Michigan, I can hook you up for under $400.00 for brand new trailers. They accomodate 12'-14' boats, 2 or 1 jetski's, or atv's. :wink:


----------



## Catarafter (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a baker galvanized trailer made in Oregon.........works great!


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with BassBlaster unlees you will be making long trips


----------



## LakeMonroe (May 18, 2011)

I don't have the room or budget for two trailers, and got my 14 foot v hull. Can anyone here tell me if they have seen a utility trailer modified for a boat? Does anyone know anything about this dealer: Trailers Plus?


----------

